# Zebra Danio Eggs!



## FrogNewt (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi,

New to the forum, so please bear with me if I'm asking something redundant, but I took a very gravid Danio female (red Glofish) and two normal Zebra Danio Males and put them into a small, 2.5 gallon breeding tank with a mop and they spawned! I put them in on July 26th, and when I turned on the light in the morning (~6 AM) they started courting. I left for work and returned at noon to find a trillion tiny white specks throughout the tank. I immediately separated the parents by returning them to their old enclosure.

It's now been about 31 hours and I haven't seen any hatching...also, I'm nervous that the eggs might all be infertile. They're mostly uniform and whitish/clearish, but really more on the whitish side. I can't see any of the little black things people say should be there, but they're awfully small and I'm not sure I'd be able to see them without a magnifying glass, anyway. I read that females usually won't spawn unless males are courting them--they'll just reabsorb their eggs rather than laying infertile eggs. Is this a myth?

Does anyone have experience with this, or advice? I'll try to have pictures of the eggs up within the hour, but I'd really appreciate someone's help! Am I just too anxious? Will this situation look different in another twelve hours?! How do you clean the water in a tank full of tiny eggs that aren't hatched?! *sighs*

Thanks in advance,
Jake

(I posted this elsewhere earlier, so now I DO have pictures!)



















I apologize for the low quality of the pictures, but it's the best I can do, for now.


----------

